# WTB Parts



## jonnyp11 (Jan 20, 2012)

First off my budget is about 80, and i'm not spending it all on one or 2 parts. But right now i'm selling some walmart giftcards on ebay (PM if you want a link, 20 and 25 still up) and i've done it before and they sell for right at the value, so i'll have about that much, and then i have 20 cash i can mail or get a paypal card from walmart with (although those cost like 5 bucks so mailing would be preferred). Ha, listed it like 5 mins ago and one sold .

Right now i've been looking at JasonJohnston's for sale thread, something like that would be nice. If nothing else i will probably go for that, but i wanted to see if i could get anything faster for the money right now.

As far as what i want, these are it

IDE capable, 2 preferred for hdd and dvd but i can barrow this computers dvd to install things if needed

AM2+ or LGA775 or newer

Dual core or better

1gb+ RAM, DDR2 most likely, maybe DDR3 if i'm lucky on the mobo

Individual parts are ok and all, it doesn't have to be a combo or anything. Also unless you don't mind paying out the butt for shipping, US only, again, only about 80 for this so shipping is a limitation.

Also i will probably be looking to sell or trade some things soon if i can find anything around with any actual value. Quick interest check though, anybody like Yu-Gi-Oh cards? Also anybody in to cameras, my dad has a Nikon D70 in decent condition, i dropped it once because the straps slip and it hit marble flooring, bt still functions properly, and also the flash no longer works, i was messing with it popping it up and hitting it down repeatedly due to boredom and later i found that it no longer worked, so basically no flash and a few scratches but overall good. anybody interested, not sure on pricing but it probably would come with the original lens, i'm thinking it's a 70 or 80-180 or 200mm.


----------



## mx344 (Jan 21, 2012)

Well, I have My kingston ram 800mhz(6400), I have two, 1gig sticks how much your willing to offer?


----------



## claptonman (Jan 21, 2012)

Got 12GB of 1333 DDR3 for $40. I could just give you one or two of the sticks for a discount, of course. (If you find a 775 mobo with DDR3, not gonna find a AM2+ one) I still have to put up a 550w antec and I have a 120gb SATA hard drive. See my thread. Shipping from US.


----------



## konsole (Jan 21, 2012)

If you need some cables or adapters I have a bunch for sale here...

http://www.computerforum.com/204894...mashing-pumpkins-cranberries.html#post1711537

Those are all just extra stuff I've accumulated over the years.  Of course I could split it up and sell you a handful of stuff, but of course the fewer lots the better.  I'm not looking to sell them for that much, more just to get them out of the way.


----------



## jonnyp11 (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm still looking and wanting more options, but so far which would be better

This cpu/mobo/adata ram/gpu, can save and get a better cpu later on

http://www.computerforum.com/205552-jasons-blowout-sale.html

or this gigabyte mobo and the 2x1gb's or just 1gb for now, then find a cpu for ~30

http://www.computerforum.com/202610-some-stuff-sale.html

i think i'm leaning towards the second, it has pci-e x16 2.0, supports all the am3's like the 960t or 1100t on latest bios, more ram for less (might grab those either way, good price), pretty good graphics built in, better than anything i got (twice this on passmark actually)?


----------



## Fooozball (Jan 21, 2012)

do you have a hard forum account? A good amount of people sell some mad cheap stuff on there.. just picked up a matx 775 for $20 shipped..


----------



## SuperDuperMe (Jan 21, 2012)

You tried craigslist for a full pc set up? Or ebay? May be easier than holding out as obviously there are a lot more people on there 

An idea to keep in mind.


----------



## jonnyp11 (Jan 21, 2012)

True, i might check craigs, and i've been looking on ebay, but most want full retail, freaking phenom x4 955 was bidded up to like 130 yesterday and was still going i think, had an hour at least left.

checked craigs for atl and macon and nothing, overpriced HP's and other oem, one or 2 overpriced gaming computers, and a gtx 260 for like 75, nothing really.

that sucks, i had started looking at the on-sale Sennheiser HD 280 PROs and if i could get a few extra bucks the 30 buck creative sound card, but of course the headphones have already sold out.


----------



## NyxCharon (Jan 21, 2012)

I have a intel core 2 duo e2160 w/heatsink if you're interested.


----------



## jonnyp11 (Jan 22, 2012)

Dang, i thought there would be more stuff out there, or just nobody is really looking.


----------



## Troncoso (Jan 22, 2012)

jonnyp11 said:


> Dang, i thought there would be more stuff out there, or just nobody is really looking.



Haha, We are only suppose to post what we have for sale. You are the one who needs to be looking for the stuff.


----------



## cabinfever1977 (Jan 23, 2012)

yep were not looking


----------



## jonnyp11 (Jan 23, 2012)

i have been looking, went through the first like 10 pages or more, but they are so old i don't know if they are up to date or anything, whether they are still for sale. plus if you look on the last page i had asked about which of 2 options was better.




jonnyp11 said:


> I'm still looking and wanting more options, but so far which would be better
> 
> This cpu/mobo/adata ram/gpu, can save and get a better cpu later on
> 
> ...


----------



## claptonman (Jan 23, 2012)

I would go with the 775. You can get them some pretty good quads for around $100 when you get the money. Too bad I sold my old build. Could've had a ton of parts.


----------



## JasonJohnston09 (Jan 23, 2012)

I'll sell you the
ga-965-ds3 lga 775
Pentium d 805
2x 1gb corsair dominator ddr2 800
and the video card for 50 bucks + shipping.
PM if interested.


----------



## jonnyp11 (Jan 23, 2012)

claptonman said:


> I would go with the 775. You can get them some pretty good quads for around $100 when you get the money. Too bad I sold my old build. Could've had a ton of parts.



isn't a 960t around a 100 new though? and it would take a q9400 or higher to about equal in performance.


----------



## NyxCharon (Jan 24, 2012)

So i guess it's a nogo on my cpu offer?


----------



## jonnyp11 (Jan 24, 2012)

NyxCharon said:


> So i guess it's a nogo on my cpu offer?



Actually, that doesn't look too bad, just depends on how much you want for it. I'm trying to figure out which I want right now, but if I do go for jasonjohnston's stuff, I will see how much it will be shipped and see how much I have left for whether i will take his or your cpu I guess (would prob end up offering you 20 or 25 I think, with the heatsink too).

Also, I will prob need some thermal grease for any of these cpus pretty much wont I?


----------



## NyxCharon (Jan 24, 2012)

jonnyp11 said:


> Actually, that doesn't look too bad, just depends on how much you want for it. I'm trying to figure out which I want right now, but if I do go for jasonjohnston's stuff, I will see how much it will be shipped and see how much I have left for whether i will take his or your cpu I guess (would prob end up offering you 20 or 25 I think, with the heatsink too).
> 
> Also, I will prob need some thermal grease for any of these cpus pretty much wont I?


yeah, you'll need some. I have a tiny bit i can include with mine if you buy it. I think I'll be okay with doing 25+S&H for the cpu and heatsink and the thermal paste. You have the choice of heatsinks, I have a normal screw one, and another that just twist in, depends on what motherboard you have.


----------



## jonnyp11 (Jan 24, 2012)

NyxCharon said:


> yeah, you'll need some. I have a tiny bit i can include with mine if you buy it. I think I'll be okay with doing 25+S&H for the cpu and heatsink and the thermal paste. You have the choice of heatsinks, I have a normal screw one, and another that just twist in, depends on what motherboard you have.



http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...-na&AID=10521304&PID=4169961&SID=jnp8cxbhtlv8

that would be the mobo, and also idk about shipping and handling, but with everything else i'm not sure if i'd even have 30 left or what, we'll just have to see.

OK, I made up my mind finally, and if i can work the money out, which I'll find a way to get some more if i must, but i'm gonna try to work out JasonJohnston's deal he offered minus the cpu then whatever's left will go to NyxCharon for his Pentium (not c2d, looked it up) E2160


----------



## NyxCharon (Jan 24, 2012)

jonnyp11 said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...-na&AID=10521304&PID=4169961&SID=jnp8cxbhtlv8
> then whatever's left will go to NyxCharon for his Pentium (not c2d, looked it up) E2160



It is a core2duo. 
http://www.pcplanetsystems.com/abc/product_details.php?category_id=204&item_id=2914


----------



## jonnyp11 (Jan 24, 2012)

NyxCharon said:


> It is a core2duo.
> http://www.pcplanetsystems.com/abc/product_details.php?category_id=204&item_id=2914



misslabled i guess

http://ark.intel.com/products/29739/Intel-Pentium-Processor-E2160-(1M-Cache-1_80-GHz-800-MHz-FSB)

i think intel.com beats that


----------



## jonnyp11 (Feb 10, 2012)

Bumpity, will have all the money within the next week or 2, just wanted to check if anyone else had anything before buying, right now i'm talking with JasonJohnston


----------



## claptonman (Feb 10, 2012)

Are you looking for anything specific? I have 120mm fans, 120gb sata HD, 550w antec PSU, AM3 HSF, and a sound card if those sound interesting to you. Nothing above $20.


----------



## valtopps (Feb 10, 2012)

i have a e8400 but i want $80 shipped


----------



## jonnyp11 (Feb 10, 2012)

claptonman said:


> Are you looking for anything specific? I have 120mm fans, 120gb sata HD, 550w antec PSU, AM3 HSF, and a sound card if those sound interesting to you. Nothing above $20.



if the deal with jason falls out or something, that 550w psu and soundcard will prob be good, not sure bout the hdd, might get it too, since if i ever build anything most likely the mobo will be sata, luckily jason's mobo has a pata and the pic either shows a second pata or a ide for the hdd's i have already


----------



## jonnyp11 (Mar 3, 2012)

Bumpity, i just can't convince myself to get Jason's stuff when getting a newer better cpu costs so much compared to the newer cpus that are so much faster, and it will be forever before i can even upgrade the cpu too, so now thinking more just gpu's and similar, not so much mobo's and cpu's, just pm'd kenneble about his gts250.


----------

